

Would we need a startup to get RSS into Hacker News? - aykall

I was just wondering... Is just me that am not skilled enough or we really can't read Hacker News using RSS?
======
Xichekolas
You mean this?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/rss>

Link at the bottom of main page.

~~~
e1ven
You and I (and now aykall) certainly know that the link is there, but it's
needlessly non-standard UI.

User Interfaces are best when people get what they expect, and they don't need
to overthink what they're doing.

In this case, it means that news.yc probably SHOULD support Feed
Autodiscovery, by having link rel="alternate" specified, so firefox and other
browsers put the easy to see RSS button on the corner.

Is it necessary? Of course not. But if a user is trying to stay abreast of
what goes on on your site, it's usually better to give them what they expect.

------
nreece
Checkout Feedity - <http://feedity.com> for creating custom RSS feeds from any
webpage

(Shameless self promo)

